# Opening Day Double, and a Double Beard



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Made it out for the opener in the morning with Chemo13 and was slightly disappointed by the conditions......Yes the snowy opening day, but we did see 2 hens and a Tom and about 9:30 we decided it was time to take a walk and check things out...So we took a walk up a ridge to the South and kind of followed the tracks from the birds that had cam threw and seen a couple more down on the edge of the swamp, so we backed out and decided to hunt the afternoon...

So we headed back out about 3 o'clock and there wasn't much going on, so we set up the Double Bull and put out the Dave Smith and the Stuffer and got comphy for the afternoon hunt....About 5 o'clock we seen 3 nice Toms working this hen so we got a little fired up...But with a closer look they where across this creek....But not too long after one of the Toms flew across the creek and I told John...one just flew across and it wasn't very long after the other 2 joined him, and then it was like their was turkeys everywhere....It was hard to keep track of which ones were the Toms......Then 2 hens were on the edge of the swamp (our side) and heading our way....I seen the Toms looking at the hens and told John we are gonna kill these birds....before we knew it these birds were all right in front of us at about 10 yards..

So we are sizing them up and trying to figure out which 2 birds we could take without blasting the decoys into a million pieces....it was crazy, one hen was to our left with a jake chasing it, one hen was lying down next to my hen decoy, and one Tom was abusing my hen decoy and the other 2 Toms were betting up John stuffer.....So we keep going back in forth......I can shoot the one on the left....I can shoot the one on the right......finally we both had a clear shot and did the 3 count and pulled the triggers......Man I tell you their was birds flying all over the place....well all but 2 of them......Last year I had a amazing hunt I didn't think I would be able to top......But this one sure did.....Here is a few pics......Sorry so long.........Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is a close up of my bird................no pellets in them breasts.....Mack


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

monster! Congrats Mack!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Another lovesick tom loses his head!
A story and pic well worth the wait! Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job on the double Mack....congratulations!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice shot, nice birds, congratulations!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the double double! Both them beards on your bird are ropes!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Awesome story and some mighty fine birds. Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Those are great birds!!!! Love the head(less) shot!!!!!

Congrats Guys!!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I got some video of this hunt on a SD card but my computer is to slow to download it.....So I'm hoping my buddy can help me out......Took it to Staples and it was on there but they wanted 10 bucks to put it on a DVD:sad:....So I figured if I would see if he could do it first.....Hopefully it came out good.......Mack


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great hunt and a heck of a lot of fun, congrats to both of you! Those twin beards are awesome!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats to both of you on a great hunt and great birds!

Big T


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great job boys. Couple of great birds....WELL DONE!


----------

